# Pro Elite or Ultra Elite for 3-d?



## romeo (Jan 21, 2007)

Trying to decide on my next 3-d rig. 27" draw, 60lb. Limbs. Hoyt, Pro or Ultra Elite? What is your opinions and why do you prefer one over the other? Also what limbs and cams would be the best at my shorter draw length? Kind of leaning towards the Pro because of the longer BH.


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

The ultra elite with C2 cams is about 12-15 fps faster. Either way, you can't loose with either of those bows. I have a pro elite 2007 that is shooting a 305 grain arrow, 27 1/2 inch draw lenth and 58# at 284 fps. C2 cams with XT2000 limbs.


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

My 2007 Proelite with C2's and XT2000 limbs was shooting a 310 grain CXL2 at 278 fps...


----------



## romeo (Jan 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

I have a pro elite and love it but I also have a 29 3/4" draw. If I had a 27" draw, I would lean toward the ultra elite. It will help speed you up some and still will be accurate and forgiving. I also have an ultratec that I hunt with and I shoot it just as good as my pro elite. If you have good form, you won't have any problem with the ultra elite.


----------



## romeo (Jan 21, 2007)

I am currently shooting a ultratec for 3-d and a vtec for hunting. Even with 27" draw I'm not sure giving up the BH would benefit me much for a few more feet per second. Any one else out there with a PROELITE wish they would have gotten the ULTRAELITE?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Have ProElite and wishing for something faster. Not really impressed with any of the IBO speeds Hoyt has lowered on the standard limb configuration, longer ata bows. My old UltraTec (38 1/2" ata) is listed at 314 fps with the Red Line cam and 75% letoff. At 62 pounds and 29" draw with 315 gr arrow it gets 286 fps easily.


----------



## WVbowsmith (Nov 14, 2005)

*Well I was an Ultratec man for years....I now have a ProElite...*

It is an awesome bow and very forgiving. My only question mark is wether or not the defelx riser is best for me. I am ordering an Ultraelite this year and will see if the the deflex riser that I am used to is better or not. The proelite is the best bow I have ever owned, but I am not convinced that I hold better with the deflex riser......I will know in a couple of months which one I like better. Depending on how they feel side by side, I will decide which one to sale and which one to shoot for 3D.

you can get speed out of a proelite by the way. I am getting 293 fps at 64 lbs and 28" draw with a 321 grain arrow and winner's choice string and cables.


J


----------



## Elite3dshooter (Aug 8, 2006)

I have an 06 pro elite that I recently put C2 cams on. 29 1/4" draw at 62# shooting a 315 gr CXL 2...299 f.p.s. Speed along with an 8" brace height, can't ask for anything better!


----------



## 10Xman (Jun 6, 2007)

*Pro elite*

I shoot a proelite 26.5" draw C2 cam. I shoot 55# with a 250 grain Cheetah 650 arrow. It is not IBO 5 grains per pound but it still is legal because it shoots 284 FPS (288 is legal in IBO-280 plus 3%). This combination has given me the best arrow flight I have ever had. The paper tears are PERFECT from any distance, so I know the arrow is spined correctly. The extra brace also helps because of the reduced affect of the hand torque we all have. The arrow shaft is 25" (carbon length) with a 80 grain point. With this short draw length, an ultraelite make no sense for me because if it is IBO legal(5 grains per pound), it will only shoot around 280. Why not take advantage of the extra brace height with the same speed. The arrow also has a decent diameter which may score you an extra line or two.


----------



## MSCJEM (Sep 14, 2004)

*ttt*

If I had your shorter draw it would be not even a choice I would get the ultra for the reason of speed. For spots that would be different but at your draw you are not going to be shooting to fast with anything you get so I would rather add some weight to my arrows then shoot my bow under 5 grains per pounds...Good luck with what ever you chose..And the speeds in hoyt catalog are not all correct.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

SonnyThomas said:


> Have ProElite and wishing for something faster. Not really impressed with any of the IBO speeds Hoyt has lowered on the standard limb configuration, longer ata bows. My old UltraTec (38 1/2" ata) is listed at 314 fps with the Red Line cam and 75% letoff. At 62 pounds and 29" draw with 315 gr arrow it gets 286 fps easily.




there are alot of tricks to tuning a hoyt, i've never owned one that io couldn't get higher than advertised speeds out of. for example i shoot a 2006 protec w/ xt2000 and spirals for 3d. at 26.5 inch draw pulling 50 pounds with a 266 grain arrow, i can get between 287-290 depending on wich chrono i use. and that's from a bow that is advertised at 310 for 30 inches.

either way both are great bows i would however suggest if there is a way you can shoot both of them first. i sold one of my protecs last year to buy a proeilite figuring it had to be better and for me it really wasn't i didn't shoot the elite near as good as the protec so i ended up selling it and buying another protec.


----------



## KCB (May 17, 2006)

3D=Ultraelite XT2000. Spots/Field=Proelite XT3000 or XT3500.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

I shoot the Ultraelite with XL3000 limbs, C2 cams for speed for 3Ds. Shoots darts and that great for fingers. The ProElite has a bit more BH but at your draw is slower. If your real good at guessing yardage then go with the Pro, XL3000, C2 systems.


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

2005 ProElite 27.5" Spirals. I shoot 58# w/ a 322 grain 3-28 A/C/C at 278 fps. Shoot it for everything. This bow flat out shoots!


----------



## hoyteaston (Sep 6, 2006)

If your looking at the '08s, you can't go wrong with the Ultra with the 3000 limbs, and the new C2's. Faster than the Pro with 2000 limbs, with a longer brace than the Ultra with 2000 limbs. A Great combo of speed and forgiveness!


----------



## romeo (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the input, still having a hard time deciding between the two. More opinions welcome.


----------



## Canusayhoyt (Apr 26, 2005)

I went with Ultra Elite for 3-D. 54lbs, 29" draw, 334 grains at 275 fps. With 3000 limbs.


----------



## 1400 shooter (Oct 31, 2006)

Ultre elite with xt3000 limbs and c2 cams...awesome allround bow...


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*proelite or ultraelite*

ok what you need to do is get a proelite with spiral cams string knocks, and grained out arrows and you will be arround 290 with ultraelite 296 not enough of a diff. for the forgivness you will get with PROELITE...

Matt


----------



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

*Proelite*

I shoot a proelite with a 300 grain Fatboy arrow, 27 1/2 inch draw length at 55# at 284 fps. Spiral Cams with XT2000 limbs. Forgiving and accurate.


----------



## hoytbowhunting (Sep 5, 2005)

PROELITE...........mine shoots 287 with a 305 grain arrow at 60 pounds, w/ 27.5 ''.............would not trade this bow for anything.........


----------



## romeo (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks like I may be leaning towards the PROELITE for sure but I wish I could compare them side by side. Kind of Hard to find lefty's.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a Ultra Elite on the way. 28inch draw, 60 Ibs, xt2000limbs.


----------



## romeo (Jan 21, 2007)

Now that I have pretty much decided on what bow, thanks to all of you, I guess now its time to start studying up on a good movable sight and scope.


----------



## Bugle 'em (Jan 18, 2008)

2008 Ultra elite 30.75" Draw + 312gr arrow @ 63# = 321fps  I love my ultra it is plenty fast and forgives when I am a yard or two off on judgement


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

I have not shot the elite series as of yet. but, I have shot the pro-tec and the ultra-tec.for awhile.
I felt the ultra was the one for me. that is the one I stayed with. I am now waiting on an 08 Jade,ultra-elite, w/C2s ,and 3500s. I am sure this bow will shoot perfect...... If I can keep from messing it up!!


----------



## jackthehitman (Jan 21, 2006)

just got my first hoyt bow and love it ,ultraelite,c2 cams, 28'' 60 pounds

at 279 fps with fatboy 400's 352 grains.bow is very easy to hold and shoots 

as well if not better than my apex-7 .


----------

